# Do fish oil capsules have calories?



## Phineas (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked up some fish oil capsules. 1 capsule contains 1000mg (180 EPA, 120 DHA), but says nothing about calories.

Starting cutting tomorrow so I need to account for my calories.

Thanks.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

mine 1400 concentrate mg 
 900mg omega 3
epa 647
dha 253
15 calories each


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 25, 2011)

9 calories per gram, yes.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 25, 2011)

By the way...  400 1000mg caps at costco for 8 bucks.  pretty decent


----------



## oufinny (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes fish oil has calories, it is oil so expect a minimum of 9 calories per gram.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2011)

macronutrients (protein, carbs & fats) contain calories micronutrients (vitamins & minerals) do not...


----------



## vortrit (Mar 26, 2011)

It depends what kind you get, but they all have some. It's not very much though.


----------



## Kagigi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats tight accounting!!


----------



## Phineas (Mar 26, 2011)

Ya I know 9 calories to 1g fat. The reason I asked was because I wasn't sure if the capsule supplements used some odd process of extracting good shit from the fatty acids without the calories. 

Just wanted to be 100%. I'll estimated 1 cap as 10 cals, so 10 a day being 100 calories. I think that's reasonable.

Thanks everyone.


----------

